# Can someone give me some combos for a white w/red spots female?



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a white female with red spots on her head and now that I look closer, a miniscule amount on her body. Also she has eyes that are red/yellow, red on the outside, is there a name for this? I have all types of "red" male birds to choose from. Can anyone give me a few combos and what the babies might turn out like? I would supremely appreciate it. Two of my birds got out, including her mate, and now unless they come back she is all I have left and I want to pick what my future babies will look like because I only want 4 birds total.

Also if you were 30 feet away you would think she is completely white. She only has "hints" of red. What happens when you mate a red to a blue? Is blue dominant or do you get 50/50?

I have veeerrry limited knowledge, I am not even able to identify all grizzles yet....I see pics and people say they are grizzle and I previously thought they wern't. I can recognize the obvious ones but I am lacking in a real foundation of genetics/patterns.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm no expert but I think that red is dominant over blue and blue is dominant over brown. I mated my red check cock to my blue bar hen and they threw out a red check and red bar. I was told that this color mating would have a 50/50 chance of going either way. They could have both come out blue or one blue and one red. In my case they both turned out red. I'm sure one of our genetics experts will chime in to better explain.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

You will have checkerds of whatever color...Anything that has darker color will dominate and the lighter color might come in the next clutch...


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hard to say*



Kimberly_CA said:


> I have a white female with red spots on her head and now that I look closer, a miniscule amount on her body. Also she has eyes that are red/yellow, red on the outside, is there a name for this? I have all types of "red" male birds to choose from. Can anyone give me a few combos and what the babies might turn out like? I would supremely appreciate it. Two of my birds got out, including her mate, and now unless they come back she is all I have left and I want to pick what my future babies will look like because I only want 4 birds total.
> 
> Also if you were 30 feet away you would think she is completely white. She only has "hints" of red. What happens when you mate a red to a blue? Is blue dominant or do you get 50/50?
> 
> I have veeerrry limited knowledge, I am not even able to identify all grizzles yet....I see pics and people say they are grizzle and I previously thought they wern't. I can recognize the obvious ones but I am lacking in a real foundation of genetics/patterns.


Without a picture, or bird in hand, this is not easy to tell anyone. The most likely that I can think of is an ash red grizzle with very little markings, could be a homozygous grizzle, which can take them from ash red to near white and even all white.

If the bird is an ash red hen, bred to a blue cock, will give you ash red cocks that carry blue and blue hens. They may also have alot of white, depending on what is making your hen white.

The eye color may be what is called false pearl but again, a picture would help. Eye color changes as birds mature as well. Orange eyed whites are usually ash red grizzles that show very little or no color, white has taken over.

The bird could have a host of other modifiers like pieds or who knows what, which also make birds more white. A photo would help.

Bill


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

oops almost forgot about this thread.



jbangelfish said:


> Without a picture, or bird in hand, this is not easy to tell anyone. The most likely that I can think of is an ash red grizzle with very little markings, could be a homozygous grizzle, which can take them from ash red to near white and even all white.
> 
> If the bird is an ash red hen, bred to a blue cock, will give you ash red cocks that carry blue and blue hens. They may also have alot of white, depending on what is making your hen white.
> 
> ...




Thank you guys!!!!

Bill, no pics yet......need new camera. When she has a new mate and if they have babies I am going to get the camera then.

She does look like an "orange eyed white" being that she is white and has orange eyes. Also I can make it easy to picture here. Picture a completely white bird with such small hints of red that from 10 feet away she is all white. And she has pink feet and orange eyes. I really do think you are right about her being an ash red homozygous grizzle.

I would really like one blue baby and one red baby, that is EXACTLY what I would love. So I should get a blue cock? Should it be non-grizzle if I want birds with a lot of color? Would a regular blue bar work? Or maybe a blue bar pied or splash? I can choose ANY color pretty much I just need to know which one to pick as I think I will be getting him very soon from someone with like a hundred to choose from...

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Blue bar would be good*

You should avoid another grizzle if you want more color. If the hen is a homozygous ash red grizzle, all young will be heterozygous grizzles which will show more color than mom. Hens will be blue, cocks should be ash red, split for blue. That is if we are on the right track.

Bill


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

I think we are  Or should I say, I think YOU are 

I'll let ya know what I end up with. Do you know if pied, splash or bronze would cause anything imparticular or is there not enough info to know...?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

its a shame you didnt live closer I could have given you eggs for your hen to hatch in lots of colors like red , yellow, redsplash, blue or red bar ,grizzle, white, black ,check red or blue , oh well hope yours hatches out for you


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*They all cause differences*



Kimberly_CA said:


> I think we are  Or should I say, I think YOU are
> 
> I'll let ya know what I end up with. Do you know if pied, splash or bronze would cause anything imparticular or is there not enough info to know...?


Pied will just make them more white, but usually at the head, wingtips and tail. Splash is just a wild pied with no pattern, more white. There are many bronzes and they can do many different things. They do often add bronze color to such things as ash reds, recessive reds and browns. Some will add bronze to blue but black (spread blue) just becomes darker.

Bill


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Here I managed to get my old cam working. You can just barely see some of the red spots on nutmeg's head. 
You can also see a very bad doggie who would very much like to eat her.

What breed do you think she is ? She is pretty big....


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Kimberly*

Hard to say for breed, could be a mix or who knows? Does not look homer to me at least but could have homer in it. Could have about anything.

I would think it is most likely a homozygous ash red grizzle that may have dirty factor. I'd breed it to blue and see what happens.

Bill


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

THANKS SO MUCH BILL!

And many congrats to you for your new grandbaby! You must be sooo proud! 

I am going to get a blue male for her 2marro, will take a picture then of the future (hopefully) happy couple 

What is dirty factor? I have heard it a few times, still unclear as to what it means...

Yeah u must be right about the mix, she came from a place with many different kinds I believe.

Oh ps for anyone who was keeping up with her saga, she abandoned her single egg. Oh well, now I get to pick her mate myself.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Kimberly*



Kimberly_CA said:


> THANKS SO MUCH BILL!
> 
> And many congrats to you for your new grandbaby! You must be sooo proud!
> 
> ...


Thanks, I am very proud of them.

Dirty is just a modifier that darkens colors and makes for blackish feet in young birds. It is a natural occurring mutation that has been found in wild pigeons. The feet change from black to normal as the bird matures. Thanks to Frank, I know that now.

Bill


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

I ended up buying two males, and she has chosen a blue check with a large amount of bronzing and no grizzle (just what I wanted her to be with). They just decided today after a week of not looking at eachother that they are in love. I expect eggs are in their future 

So I should expect blue and red grizzle babies, would bronze show up?


----------

